# CCA/Final on workday



## Targetworker59 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello all,

I was written up in July of 2019 for a NCNS. A few months later I was written up again for a NCNS and given a final warning. More than a year has passed since the first CCA but it still shows in Workday under my disciplinary actions tab. I thought write ups were supposed to disappear from your profile after the time has passed? My final is up in less than a month. I was thinking it hasn’t disappeared yet maybe because my final isn’t over yet. Do these write ups ever disappear from your profile? Can future employers get your workday records if you signed a form allowing them to check your employment records? Or is it just word of mouth from your HR/Leader? Any input is greatly appreciated, I don’t want it to show up on any of my background investigations for future employers.


----------



## MrT (Jan 7, 2021)

Target wont give out any information except confirm that you worked there


----------



## Targetworker59 (Jan 7, 2021)

Do they get removed from workday after the date they expire?


----------



## Style2563 (Jan 8, 2021)

My final from like 3 years ago still shows on workday. It has an expired date.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 8, 2021)

Targetworker59 said:


> Do they get removed from workday after the date they expire?


They don't "go away."  However, if you show consistent improvement the consequences start back at zero.

So if you're on a final, you are no longer on any discipline track after one year.  Anogher NCNS does not result in a term, but you can be put back on notice.

A history of being on a final can affect your chances of being promoted, especially if you are always on a final but never get termed.


----------

